# Top eliquid shortlist 2014 - Coffee SA



## Tom (23/10/14)

On popular demand a separate category for coffee 

This will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top eliquid 2014.

Here every member will get the opportunity to name up to 3 eliquids in one posting.
*The posting can be edited until the final date (please no double post to keep this tidy!)*.

After that date the 10 most named juices will enter a poll to finally decide which one is the most liked ejuice in SA.

If you cannot classify a juice directly to a category, i.e. Whirling Dervish is a tobacco custard vape, and would classify for either Dessert or Tobacco....you can decide which flavour is more dominant. At the time when juices get counted for the final poll there will be only one category for a "mixed flavour" juice....where it received most nominations.

The final day for the shortlist will be 30.11.2014!

Go for it!


----------



## ShaneW (24/10/14)

VM Dean

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

1) Vape King Coffee
2) Vapour Mountain Coffee
3) Vapour Mountain Legends Dean

I am putting both 1) and 2) because when mixed (75% VK), they make the best coffee vape for me so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/10/14)

Vape King Coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

vape craving - daydream


----------



## Tom (9/11/14)

after the success of posting in the SA Fruit category.... 

@Silver made a call there and within a day there were quite a few more entries. So, I would like to quote Silver in the other threads as well, here it goes:

"*Dear forum members, if you have not done so already, please get your top 3 nominations in*
Even if you only have one juice or two to nominate - you dont need 3

There are 10 categories in total. 5 flavour profiles for Local and 5 for International
Find the relevant thread and post your nominations

You can find all the relevant threads here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/top_liquid/

 *Please support this. It will be SA's first Top E-Liquid Survey!*"


----------



## Mike_E (11/11/14)

Vapemob - Frappachino


----------



## johan (12/11/14)

1. VM - Coffee


----------



## Pravs (20/11/14)

Vapour Mountain - Coffee


----------



## Derek (20/11/14)

Vapeking - Coffee


----------

